# Primavera Expedition



## ehab1070 (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 هل يوجد اى كتاب لشرح برنامج Primavera Expedition ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Elassal (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*إنزال بريمافيرا Expidation*

رجاء إرسال خطوات إنزال Primavera Expidation حيث إنني أملك البرنامج و لا أستطيع إنزاله


----------



## foxec (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (26 مارس 2007)

Mr. Ehab...
Call me on 0102610649 and I will explain how to Install Premavera Expedition V8.5
Dr. Abdalla ElDaoushy


----------



## mohandesduddy (28 مارس 2007)

would you please write it how to install. I just have CD 1 and it asks for cd2 and I don't have it . Thank you.


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (28 مارس 2007)

You need CD2 (Database). Come to me at the Institute of National Planning,. Nasr-City, Cairo and I have the pleasure to install it on your computer ( i.e, pring your computer case not the H/D).
See You 
Abdalla ElDaoushy


----------



## mohandesduddy (29 مارس 2007)

I am not there. I am very far, Could you please upload the CD2 for me Please.

Thank you,


----------



## omda4wady (29 مارس 2007)

يمكنك تحميل هذا الكتاب
http://rapidshare.com/files/20614961/Exp_Demo0307.zip.html


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (29 مارس 2007)

am offly sorry, there is a copy right restriction
Abdalla ElDaoushy


----------



## omda4wady (30 مارس 2007)

الاخ Project_Manager
ارى ان ردك ليس له علاقة بالموضوع او المنتدى


----------



## mohandesduddy (2 أبريل 2007)

That's OK, Don't worry, I will find it anyway.


----------



## osamagouda (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج كثير برنامج Primavera Expedition 
ارجو من يملك هذا البرنامج ان يرسله لي 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (6 أبريل 2007)

Mr. Osama. You can go to Institute of National Planning, Nasr city with your computer-case and ask for Dr. Abdalla ElDaoushy. I can install the Expedition S/W on your computer
Thanks


----------



## foxec (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا بجد انا مش عارف اقول لحضرتك اية على العموم دة من اهل الكرم وربنا يبارك فيك وفى الاسرة الكريمة 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ehab1070 (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
البرنامج يمكن الحصول عليه ولكن شرحه هو المطلوب فهل يوجد شرح له؟
وكيف يتم الربط بينه وبين البريمافيرا؟
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## د. عبدالله الدعوشي (15 يوليو 2007)

*معهد التخطيط القومي مدينة نصر القاهرة*

الأخ أيهاب ....تحياتي ....
يعقد دورات تدريبية في المعهد في موضوع ال Primavera Experdition لمدة 15 يوم (60 ساعة) وباسعار رمزية ويمكن عمل تخفيضات للمجموعات...... التفاصيل علي www.inplanning.gov.eg

أما عن الربط مع ال P3 or P3e فهو موضوع سهل جدا. فقط بعد تحميل ال Expedition أتصل بي....وشكرا


----------



## foxec (15 يوليو 2007)

thank'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''s Man


----------



## kaplan (18 يوليو 2007)

فى البداية أين نجد هذا البرنامج


----------



## legacy (24 يوليو 2007)

ممكن البرنامج نفسه؟؟


----------



## ممشاقو (9 يناير 2008)

[السلام عليكم
انا محتاج كثير برنامج Primavera Expedition 
ارجو من يملك هذا البرنامج ان يرسله لي 
وجزاكم الله كل خير[/quote]


----------



## ممشاقو (9 يناير 2008)

Thank You A Lot


----------

